# Mejor herramienta para comprobar la salud del disco duro

## Jack Krauser

Muy buenas comunidad.

En esta ocasión vengo a consultarles acerca de qué herramienta es la más indicada para poder comprobar el estado de mi disco duro

Esta duda viene debido a que ya van algunas veces que no inicia mi Gentoo y al levantar el sistema por una minimal ISO de Gentoo y hacer un chroot, puedo ver que me pide ejecutar el comando 2sfsck.

Mientras no pase a la partición dicho comando, no podré nunca iniciar Gentoo, así que estoy preguntándome qué mismo sucede, del porqué pasa eso

Cuando ejecuto el comando mencionado puedo ver acerca de nodos duplicados o referencias a nodos que deben cambiarse de "2" a "1" y cosas por el estilo

Agradezco cualquier sugerencia...

Saludos...

----------

## sag

Para ver el estado físico del disco te aconsejo smartctl 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Smartmontools

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *sag wrote:*   

> Para ver el estado físico del disco te aconsejo smartctl 
> 
> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Smartmontools

 

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. 

La salud de mi disco dura está buena, no muestra problemas de ninguna índole pero aún no logro entender porqué pasa esa parte que comenté de la razón de éste post de que me pide arreglar los nodos con e2fsck

----------

## quilosaq

 *Jack Krauser wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> La salud de mi disco dura está buena, no muestra problemas de ninguna índole pero aún no logro entender porqué pasa esa parte que comenté de la razón de éste post de que me pide arreglar los nodos con e2fsck

 

Es posible que no apagues correctamente tu sistema. ¿Como haces para apagar?

----------

